# Anything bad?



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

My husband asks what, if anything, you DO NOT like about living in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The way a small percentage of the people drive their vehicles and topes that are unmarked.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

when you purchase something and it is wrapped in a plastic bag, they tie the bag into a knot that with my fat fingers can not untie.......and the dust, wash your car and over night it is filthy......the censorship in the press since the elections, it is the policy now to not report bad news that might have a negative impact on tourism..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm, maybe the lack of winter cold and snow? No, just kidding!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

The frequent need for small change, combined with the difficulty of maintaining a supply of it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> The frequent need for small change, combined with the difficulty of maintaining a supply of it.


If that's the biggest complaint you have about living in Mexico, then you must be having a pretty good life in La Paz.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I am not a fan of the healthcare my husband receives from Seguro Popular. Not sure if I am using the right terminology? It's horrible though. Once he had a foot injury and he had 4 doctor's visits before anyone even looked at his foot! All they seem to do is hand out meds like candy.

Other than that and some beat up roads I love it here.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The way I've always heard it is: "you get what you pay for". Seguro Popular care falls under this category. 

I am not fond of those clobberstones. Makes for fallen women. Yet there are expats out there who would battle fiercely to keep those "quaint and charming" streets just the way they are.
BAH!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss the well-stocked and staffed public libraries you find almost everywhere in the States. Here public libraries are far and few between, unfortunately.


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't wait to share these with him! I think he thought there would be a lot of complaints about big things! You guys rock!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Some places do have good libraries. The one in San Miguel de Allende is outstanding. I imagine it depends on where one chooses to live. But then, we have the biggest general information library on planet Earth: the internet.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

After you've been here for awhile, you learn to appreciate the good things about life in Mexico (of which there are many) and discount or ignore the less wonderful things.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

They have several libraries here and one I have heard is excellent but I haven't been there myself. Mainly because I prefer to read in English and even though I started my first book in Spanish a couple of years ago, I must admit I'm just over half way through it...


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

I am a reader. For now I still buy books because I have bookshelves in my living room that aren't quite full. I do anticipate moving into the technology age at some time and getting a kindle! While free books would be awesome in retirement, I wouldn't be able to read Spanish at this point!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Kindle books are the answer, for me: I can take a whole shelf with me on a trip in one little folder.
I especially like the one with the lighted background. Not the cheapest way to go, but a real treat to have it all available with a click.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

That every where you go doesn't have wifi like they do in the states, and that people don't keep their dogs in fences or chained up.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I miss the well-stocked and staffed public libraries you find almost everywhere in the States. Here public libraries are far and few between, unfortunately.


Definitely agree with you on this! I am an avid reader. But kindle is my new best friend! Any book I want at my fingertips


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

janinemc said:


> My husband asks what, if anything, you DO NOT like about living in Mexico.


What does your husband dislike about Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Some places do have good libraries. The one in San Miguel de Allende is outstanding.


Is that a pubic library?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> What does your husband dislike about Mexico?



Why would assume her husband does not like Mexico, it appears he is asking for pros and cons...There is an active thread on this site that basically asks the same question and is 7 pages long.......It's title= Things you love & hate about Mexico - Page 7

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me.../17753-things-you-love-hate-about-mexico.html


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Why would assume her husband does not like Mexico, it appears he is asking for pros and cons...


I didn't read he asking about pros, only cons. Why would someone ask only about cons?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I didn't read he asking about pros, only cons. Why would someone ask only about cons?


They might ask only for cons if they were looking for reasons not to move to Mexico.


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

Right Chicois8. My husband is not sure about leaving the US. However, he is open to visit, research and check it out. He also wondered if people moved there and hated it. Or what things they didn't like. From the posts I read here, it appears and he concurs that people almost have to search for things to not like.  That bodes well for my future!  Heading to the thread listed above Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

janinemc said:


> Right Chicois8. My husband is not sure about leaving the US. However, he is open to visit, research and check it out. He also wondered if people moved there and hated it. Or what things they didn't like. From the posts I read here, it appears and he concurs that people almost have to search for things to not like.  That bodes well for my future!  Heading to the thread listed above Thanks for sharing!


I'm not trying to discourage you and your husband from moving to Mexico, but you should keep in mind that most people who move to Mexico and end up miserable probably return quickly to their home countries and most likely are not hanging out at websites like this one!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Is that a pubic library?


Are we talking about public libraries run the Mexican government and hence with mostly Spanish language books or sources of English language books.

There are lots of local public libraries in Guadalajara. They are like the small local branch libraries in the US (except for language): a medium sized collection of books, programs for young kids, classes in computer usage for older kids, etc.

Ajijic has a large English language library run by the expat group there, apparently the largest English language collection in Latin America. An Expat group in Guadalajara has a collection of English language books. There is a crucero club in a marina in La Paz with a small collection of popular books for exchange. 

Guadalajara also holds a book fair every year, one of the largest book fairs in the world, maybe second only to the Frankfurt book fair.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Are we talking about public libraries run the Mexican government and hence with mostly Spanish language books or sources of English language books.


I'm talking about public libraries run by the Mexican government. I realize that they will have mostly Spanish-language books. They exist here but compared to the nice ones I was used to having nearby in the States (even in Levittown, PA, for God's sake), they are not places that inspire one to read.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm talking about public libraries run by the Mexican government. I realize that they will have mostly Spanish-language books. They exist here but compared to the nice ones I was used to having nearby in the States (even in Levittown, PA, for God's sake), they are not places that inspire one to read.


I have a library card for the nearest branch library. It seems very similar to small branch libraries in the US, maybe a little smaller than most of the US ones. For awhile I was going there every Tuesday morning. I got out of the habit so I haven't gotten there lately. I will have to start again. I was mostly getting novels to read for practice reading Spanish. 

Guadalajara also has a larger main public library. It is in an old building in Centro furnished in the style of an old fashioned club with lots of dark wood paneling, some stuffed couches to sit on, and floor to ceiling shelves along the walls of two big rooms. The number of volumes does not compare to a big city public library in the US or Spain to name a couple of other countries where I have visited public libraries. However, it is a very nice place to visit when you want to sit in a cool room and read for a few hours. I don't think you can check books out of the central library at least that is what I was told a few years ago, before I had a card for the local branch library. I haven't checked to see if my library card will work there, but I suspect not. I think all the libraries are pretty independent.

But to get back to the topic of this thread, I would agree that the libraries in Mexico do not really compare to the public library system in some other countries.


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> (even in Levittown, PA, for God's sake).


I can't believe you are from Levittown! I had some distant relatives that lived there. I lived most of my life in PA! Fortunate to have gotten to the west coast about 9 years ago. Now I just need to go south!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

janinemc said:


> I can't believe you are from Levittown! I had some distant relatives that lived there. I lived most of my life in PA! Fortunate to have gotten to the west coast about 9 years ago. Now I just need to go south!


I was born in Philly, but my parents joined the mass exodus to the suburbs that took place in the 1950s, and we moved to Levittown (I call it the place with no "there"there) when I was nine. After graduating from high school, I left for college and never looked back, only returning to visit my parents from time to time.


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

I am from a very small town and never looked back there when I left for college, though did spend a large part of my life in that college town. Glad to be out of the cold and snow for sure! Small world!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

janinemc said:


> I am from a very small town and never looked back there when I left for college, though did spend a large part of my life in that college town. Glad to be out of the cold and snow for sure! Small world!


So why are you thinking about moving to Mexico? I hope you can convince your husband it's a good idea.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

When my husband first suggested moving to Mexico, I was against it. We made a deal: We'd go for a year and re-negotiate. Ten years later, we're still here with no serious complaints.
Well, I miss Trader Joe's. Seriously. 
Depends entirely, IMO, on what makes your day, or not. Living in this grand climate among warm people makes mine.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> When my husband first suggested moving to Mexico, I was against it. We made a deal: We'd go for a year and re-negotiate. Ten years later, we're still here with no serious complaints.
> Well, I miss Trader Joe's. Seriously.
> Depends entirely, IMO, on what makes your day, or not. Living in this grand climate among warm people makes mine.


After ten happy years of life in Mexico, can you remember why you were opposed to the move when your husband first mentioned it?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about Mexico is the polluted rivers and streams. All of the rivers near civilization are contaminated with industrial chemicals. 

The city of Querétaro has the Querétaro river running right through the middle of it a couple of blocks from the central plazas. It could be like the Charles in Boston or the Spree in Berlin or any of dozens of cities around the world with a river in the middle. And in fact Querétaro has spent some effort fixing up the walks along the river. But the water itself is so polluted that you don't want to be close to it. 

Guadalajara has a beautiful 500 m deep canyon on the east side of the city. It is a wonderful place and amazing to find so close to a city of more than 5 million people. The only down side is that the streams flowing from the city into the canyon smell so badly that most people cover their nose and mouth when they walk past them. At the bottom of the canyon there are hot springs that you can bath in. The water from those springs is clean enough to drink. Not so, the creeks coming from the top of the canyon.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I had happily lived in Coastal CA nearly all my life. My friends were there; I could actively pursue my interests there. Why would I want to move to Mexico??? What a question! ROFLMAO.


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

I am hoping to move to Mexico because it is my life's dream to live at/near the beach and I would NEVER be able to afford it in the US. In addition, do to what appears to be a healthy difference in the cost of living, I believe we could retire SOON in Mexico, but have to work years to do it here. So... the only thing left on my bucket list is retire at the beach. I want to make my dream come true. From what I have seen, the Ensenada area looks nice, has a great climate and would be close enough to the border and Americanized enough that my husband might feel comfortable moving there. Next step is a trip so he can see it for real.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

The water being off, especially if you want to take a shower.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

tijuanahopeful said:


> The water being off, especially if you want to take a shower.


This happens frequently where I live as well.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tijuanahopeful said:


> The water being off, especially if you want to take a shower.


Don't you have a tinaco, a roof-top storage tank? Most houses have storage of at least 600 liters (150 gallons) and some have a lot more. I have about 6000 liters (1500 gals) between the tinaco on the roof and an aljibe or cistern in one patio.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Don't you have a tinaco, a roof-top storage tank? Most houses have storage of at least 600 liters (150 gallons) and some have a lot more. I have about 6000 liters (1500 gals) between the tinaco on the roof and an aljibe or cistern in one patio.


Of course!
Usually tinacos are 1,200 liters
Cisterns from 2500 to 8,000 lt

I would also recommend installing some, yes , some water filters and you will be able to drink and use as much water as you can.

Water is potable in many places, sometimes too much potable, I mean, they add too much chlorine
With a good filtering system, which I would use anywhere in the world, you get rid of solids, bacteria, color, odor and odd flavors


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Don't you have a tinaco, a roof-top storage tank? Most houses have storage of at least 600 liters (150 gallons) and some have a lot more. I have about 6000 liters (1500 gals) between the tinaco on the roof and an aljibe or cistern in one patio.


I don't have a house, I live in an apartment, and we have to save our own water to use for when it goes off.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> This happens frequently where I live as well.


In my building in Mexico City, it's not that the water is sometimes "off". What happens is that the city water department for some reason cuts down on the water sent to my neighborhood, and because of our limited storage capacity on the roof, the pipes soon run dry.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

tijuanahopeful said:


> The water being off, especially if you want to take a shower.


When I lived in Mexico City I learned to always have several buckets of water held in reserve someplace in the apartment, to use when the water shut-off. The longest I went without water was a week. Friends of mine living in Acapulco last week had their water turn-on once again, after being shut-off by the city for a month.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

chicois8 said:


> when you purchase something and it is wrapped in a plastic bag, they tie the bag into a knot that with my fat fingers can not untie.......and the dust, wash your car and over night it is filthy......the censorship in the press since the elections, it is the policy now to not report bad news that might have a negative impact on tourism..


Where do you live? isn't this specific to where you shop ... and where you keep your car? I have neither problem, in the south of Mexico City.

As for censorship ... I see nothing BUT bad news in most of the newspapers. Exception: when they capture a cartel leader like Joaquin Guzman.

So what I don't like about the past ten years of living in Mexico? Lots of products you can only buy (at reasonable price) in the U.S.

also I don't like the blurred lines between the truth and falsehood: untruthfulness comes very easily here, it seems. (funny ... I was warned about this by SO many people, prior to moving here; mostly by people from other countries who do business here, and they kept telling me it was just part of the culture here. I thought "how can that be? that's crazy." but now I can attest to it from lots of personal experience.)


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> In my building in Mexico City, it's not that the water is sometimes "off". What happens is that the city water department for some reason cuts down on the water sent to my neighborhood, and because of our limited storage capacity on the roof, the pipes soon run dry.


The water problem in the part of suburban Acapulco where I live has continued for years. We frequently go without water. I have a couple of large trash cans I keep filled plus various other containers. I've been here through 3 mayors, all who have promised to get it fixed and none have done it. It's just something I have learned to live with.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

bigmut says:' "As for censorship ... I see nothing BUT bad news in most of the newspapers. Exception: when they capture a cartel leader like Joaquin Guzman."


Mexico's media agree to voluntary censorship - Washington Times


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> They might ask only for cons if they were looking for reasons not to move to Mexico.


Or ... they might be looking only for cons because they realize that people already living there are overly-eager to justify THEIR expat choice by painting an overly-rosy picture of life in Mexico.

In other words, there's PLENTY of loud voices extoling the wonderful side of living here posted on this forum already; why not ask for the OTHER side.

I belong to the MexCity Couch Surfing website, where lots of foreigners post their questions about what it's like to visit Mexico. Well, you should see the replies they mostly get: you'd think it was a paradise of no security problems, no lifestyle problems, cheap, wonderful food & hotels, and basically a "there's no better place on earth" kind of attitude. Of course all those things are true ... but the contrary points of view are also very legitimate. No one ever tells about the other side of the coin (except maybe the U.S. consulate websites' warnings). 

So ... I am the kind of person who would ask expats for the "contrary" opinions, in case I had not thought of those myself.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

chicois8 said:


> bigmut says:' "As for censorship ... I see nothing BUT bad news in most of the newspapers. Exception: when they capture a cartel leader like Joaquin Guzman."
> 
> 
> Mexico's media agree to voluntary censorship - Washington Times


Well, sorry CHICOIS8 but you've totally misread (or misunderstood) the "agreement" referenced in that *3-year-old article*.
Some of the media .... "promised not to glorify drug traffickers, publish cartel propaganda messages or reveal information that could endanger police operations." and numerous large newspapers declined.

That is much different than censoring the news for tourism sake. 

This kind of irresponsible misinterpretation & dissemination of news articles is what makes blogs/sites like this one unreliable, misleading and not very useful.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

But seriously: there is the good, the bad and the ugly everywhere. Here, too.

The baddest, IMO: crooked cops and legal shenanigans where you really, *reall*y do not want to be involved in an accident, no matter if you're right or wrong. Off to jail with primitive conditions. At this point, you'd better have good friends with clout. And money. Friends who will bring you a sandwich, too.
I know three middle aged to old gringas who suffered this kind of treatment. Scares the sh...t out of me. It's a long, long way from the way the CA Highway Patrol operated.

The "mushroom" effect re getting truth in newspaper reporting. If we don't hear about it, it's not happening??? (Not that we could do anything about it if we did know.)

Otherwise, it's a fine place to live. Once you wean yourself away from "needing" too many things you can only get NOB, the satisfaction-with-life level can be very high. People with too high expectations looking for "paradise" are also likely to have their heads in the sand about the realities they encounter. It's called "making it all right".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bigmutt said:


> Or ... they might be looking only for cons because they realize that people already living there are overly-eager to justify THEIR expat choice by painting an overly-rosy picture of life in Mexico.


If you're happy living in Mexico and want to tell posters here why you're happy, to me that's an explanation, not a justification. In any event, in this case janinems's husband was looking for cons because he wasn't thrilled about the idea of moving to Mexico. In her own words, "My husband is not sure about leaving the US. However, he is open to visit, research and check it out. He also wondered if people moved there and hated it. Or what things they didn't like. From the posts I read here, it appears and he concurs that people almost have to search for things to not like."


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> ... From the posts I read here, it appears and he concurs that people almost have to search for things to not like."


Thanks; you just made my point for me ... and very succinctly. The key phrase being "from the posts I read here ...".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Isla Verde View Post
... From the posts I read here, it appears and he concurs that people almost have to search for things to not like."

QUOTE=bigmutt;3338761]Thanks; you just made my point for me ... and very succinctly. The key phrase being "from the posts I read here ...".[/QUOTE]

No, I haven't. Could it be that the reason members of this forum "have to search for things to not like" is because they are happy here and don't have much to complain about. That has little to do with justifying why they are living here. Why are you so eager to look for things to kvetch about?


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> If you're happy living in Mexico and want to tell posters here why you're happy, to me that's an explanation, not a justification. In any event, in this case janinems's husband was looking for cons because he wasn't thrilled about the idea of moving to Mexico. In her own words, "My husband is not sure about leaving the US. However, he is open to visit, research and check it out. He also wondered if people moved there and hated it. Or what things they didn't like. From the posts I read here, it appears and he concurs that people almost have to search for things to not like."


I'm starting my retirement tour early next year, beginning with Mazatlan, and I'm really hoping that I fall hard for the place. That said, I find threads like this one to be extremely useful. I hadn't taken the idea of having my water shut off for days as a time under consideration until I read it here. Lol. The best way to keep the expectations realistic is to have a good grasp on the _cons_ before arrival, IMHO.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Good plan, slats. We did our research as thoroughly as we could before the move. We had in mind to move to a beach place like Mazatlan, but the deal killer was the weather. We moved to the highlands instead and just visit the beaches. If you're okay with hot and humid, those are fine beaches. 
Good luck and welcome.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> Why are you so eager to look for things to kvetch about?


Did I start this thread?
Did I participate with only cons and not the pros?
The husband asked a fair question so we owe him our honest feelings.

Yes ... mostly just "happy" posts here; that's why a reflective & objective person would want to know the downside of being an expat in Mexico. I imagine that's why janinems's husband wanted a more complete picture, with the pros *AND *cons.

Except .... this is a *happy *forum; and lest anyone forget that, they are accused of "kvetching" for merely pointing out that there ARE things about life here that some expats DO find negative. To the extent that one has to ASK (by starting a specific thread) what the bad things are, because mostly you only find happy, positive opinions from the long-term residents here. 

For most of us, including me, the pros outweigh the cons ... or else we'd be outta here. But it's intellectually dishonest to *not *at least ask the question. Trouble is, seems you're bullied into avoiding any "politically incorrect" answers.


----------

